# PC world or Currys for laptop?



## Shaz (8 Jul 2009)

I have spotted a Dell computer at PC World and Currys both for the same price. Pls could you advise on which store I should purchase it from. Thanks.


----------



## lemeister (8 Jul 2009)

Same company so make's no difference.


----------



## galleyslave (8 Jul 2009)

or buy direct from dell - less hassle if something goes wrong IMO


----------



## Rois (8 Jul 2009)

PC World as they have instore technicians which Curry's dont have.


----------



## colm (8 Jul 2009)

PC worlds tecnicians are about as useful as asking a yougfella in a DIY store for a lenght of  6 x 4. Same answer ... a wha???
I have never got a definitive answer from them.
We use Belkin Range extenders from then all the time. A technician last week argued there was no such thing just buy another router.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2009)

Rois said:


> PC World as they have instore technicians which Curry's dont have.


Aren't Currys customers lucky? Personally I wouldn't buy from either of them based on very bad experiences of both by family members (consumer electronics & electrical white-goods).


----------



## nmesisca (8 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> Aren't Currys customers lucky? Personally I wouldn't buy from either of them based on very bad experiences of both by family members (consumer electronics & electrical white-goods).


 

+1

anyone else would be better than those


----------



## dtlyn (8 Jul 2009)

They sell dells now, though I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## dinjoecurry (9 Jul 2009)

+ 2 for Currys/PC World  lack of service They just don't want to know


----------



## Shaz (9 Jul 2009)

Who should I buy it from? Dell website works out to more than €200 vs currys/pc world.


----------



## Rois (9 Jul 2009)

Shaz, despite all objections from other posters, i would buy from pc world for the reasons i stated earlier..

They do actually have some very good technicians - i know because i worked there until very recently, until the hard sell they've now mandated forced me to resign as I couldn't bear it any longer.

So decide on what you need before you shop there and don't let them sway you into buying extras that you neither want nor need.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Jul 2009)

yes , we bought a laptop in PC World. A lovely HP 214 .

If we had a problem , they are not too far away , and seem genuinely helpful.

As the above poster said , dont allow them to persuade to to buy extras , as they will offer you items like , bag, norton security , surge protector, wireless mouse , ms office , etc , at knockdown prices .


----------



## sustanon (9 Jul 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> yes , we bought a laptop in PC World. A lovely HP 214 .
> 
> If we had a problem , they are not too far away , and seem genuinely helpful.
> 
> As the above poster said , dont allow them to persuade to to buy extras , as they will offer you items like , bag, norton security , surge protector, wireless mouse , ms office , etc , at knockdown prices .



surge suppressors are worth their weight in gold.


----------

